# Teething



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

My Chi is almost 8 weeks old, she is my first one. She is biting so much at the moment where her teeth are coming through. It getting quite painful now though when she bites my hands because her jaws have gotten much stronger. 

How many weeks should should she be when her teeth stop hurting her? She has toys to bite but seems to prefer bite me and my family.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Discourage the bitting of your hand,that's a No No,as soon as she starts say no and give her a chew or something else.


----------

